# Ausfallenden Agent Orange



## ol!ver (24. Mai 2011)

Gude,

ich fahre das alte Agent Orange Modell (vergleichbar mit dem hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1925435&postcount=4). Da es Agent! Bikes schon länger nicht mehr zu geben scheint, suche ich nach einer Quelle für die inzwischen kaputten Ausfallenden (Gewinde kaputt). Gibt es noch einen Vertrieb? Wenn nein, hat sich denn jemand diese Dinger schon irgendwo fertigen lassen und hat Erfahrungen welches Material man dafür am besten nimmt?

Des Weiteren möchte ich mir eine Scheibenbremse einbauen. Begrenzt eine Scheibenbremse dann die Position der Radachse in den Ausfallenden (habe es zurzeit ganz hinten, da ich damit die Kette spanne)?

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch der ein oder andere Orangefahrer, der mir helfen kann, auch wenn es den Rahmen schon länger nicht mehr gibt.

Danke schonmal,
Olli


----------



## double D (24. Mai 2011)

ruf mal beim AmperRad-Shop an, der hat noch Orange-Ausfallenden

Tel: 08141 3151760

die Bremsaufnahme verrutscht mit dem Ausfallende, kannst also jede Position fahren!

PS: hab auch noch nen Orange in gelb rumliegen, für 70 eus plus versand kriegstn incl. Ausfaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## youghteaua (28. Dezember 2017)

die Bremsaufnahme verrutscht mit dem Ausfallende, kannst also jede Position fahren!


----------

